# Tracing Wartime Service In Rn



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

I would be grateful if any SN Member would steer me in the right direction!

I am endeavouring to trace the Ships what a friend of mine served on during and after the 2nd World War. He recently crossed the Bar.

All I have to go on is a name and possibly a rank . He started off in the RN and during the latter part of the war was on loan to the RAN running out of Sydney.

Where do I start please ?

Thank You !

Znord 737


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,
This site will detail what you have to do: http://www.veterans-uk.info/service_records/royal_navy.html You will need the consent of the NoK though and fill in the Certificate of Kinship form. They are quite busy so don't expect results quickly. There will also be a charge usually about £30
Regards


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Tracing wartime service in RN*

Hello
My Father served in the RN during the First World War I got all the ships and shore bases he served in from the National Archives Do***ents on Line.
I just had to put in his name and the date range and got all the information it cost £3.50 to download. Good hunting (==D)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

oceantramp said:


> Hello
> My Father served in the RN during the First World War I got all the ships and shore bases he served in from the National Archives Do***ents on Line.
> I just had to put in his name and the date range and got all the information it cost £3.50 to download. Good hunting (==D)



Hello,
The service you used from the National archives only covers service between1853-1923. As the original poster is Looking for WW2 service,then the advice offered by Hugh would be the correct way to go.

Roger


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I will PM an email address to you. This person gave me terrific information - it took him about 10 minutes to reply to my first email. He also gave me the following advice;

"http://www.unithistories.com 
choose "officers", then "British", then "RNVR" and so on... " 

As I was checking the RNVR, it may have an option for RN


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Tracing Wartime Service in RN*



znord737 said:


> I would be grateful if any SN Member would steer me in the right direction!
> 
> I am endeavouring to trace the Ships what a friend of mine served on during and after the 2nd World War. He recently crossed the Bar.
> 
> ...


Thank you kind friends for your directions in how to obtain the above information.

I believe that I have accessed twenty per cent of the information so far and am working on the other eighty per cent.

Once again thank you all
Znord 737


----------

